# DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system.



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

So i got this JTI in my hands about a week ago. 2 10's, 2 amps- 300.2 & 500.1, a set of components, cap and what not. will post pics in a few hours, need to upload the pics first.
The gear is all POLK MOMO. False floor setup.
straight up simple install, nothing tricky at all.
Ok so the photos are up and here we go
This is the G G G G-UNIT!!!!!!
















































































































































































Sorry no explanations between pics, to late need to get some sleep. but pretty much self exlapining, ask me any questions if you like.
more to come as the days go on. waiting on a few more key parts before i can continue on








Still ne to mount the cap and distribution blocks, cross-overs and led lighting to come along with the final false floor finish. haven't seen the style of finish we are going with in any other car yet










_Modified by funkysole at 11:38 PM 4-3-2005_


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

so skurdddddd


----------



## quid (May 19, 2004)

looooookin good


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

I cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## Jon Like Wh0a (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (quid)*

if i ever see that car in person, i'm gonna kick it and poop on the hood.


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Jon Like Wh0a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon Like Wh0a* »_if i ever see that car in person, i'm gonna kick it and poop on the hood. 


ur just mad because u saw the love stains in the back


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (der uber d0rk)*

This should be interesting


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

are those drywall screws screwed right into the floor?


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks good, I have 2 questions...
1. The amount of dynamat you used in the tire well is....well kinda usless. Dynamat Extreme is a mass adding product designed to cover a panle completely with no air inbetween to kill resonance.
2. Particle board?? IMO as someone who's been installing for almost 15 years, PB isn't even good anough to build furniture much less a woofer enclosure... If it's for weight savings, there's other products such as birch plywood and low weight MDF.....
I am impressed though the tire well is large enough to drop a wood enclosure into.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_Looks good, I have 2 questions...
1. The amount of dynamat you used in the tire well is....well kinda usless. Dynamat Extreme is a mass adding product designed to cover a panle completely with no air inbetween to kill resonance.
2. Particle board?? IMO as someone who's been installing for almost 15 years, PB isn't even good anough to build furniture much less a woofer enclosure... If it's for weight savings, there's other products such as birch plywood and low weight MDF.....
I am impressed though the tire well is large enough to drop a wood enclosure into.

Ok here is the deal, sunny didnt pay for the dynomat, it something extra that i had and added in at no extra charge.







it was all that i had left.
as for the type of wood, i always use MDF, once again at the price i agreed on, this is what he gets. Ive done plenty of enclosures in PB its not the greatest wood to use but it does the job.
and yes, the drywall srews are screwed into the floor of the car and i checked underneith before drilling.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

what are you trying to get featured in one of those Polk ads where they scatter a few hot girls around your ride (even if your a girl or a doofus)? Looks good so far.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
Ok here is the deal, sunny didnt pay for the dynomat, it something extra that i had and added in at no extra charge.







it was all that i had left.
as for the type of wood, i always use MDF, once again at the price i agreed on, this is what he gets. Ive done plenty of enclosures in PB its not the greatest wood to use but it does the job.
and yes, the drywall srews are screwed into the floor of the car and i checked underneith before drilling.


Cool, just wondering... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Furley)*

thats cool


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Ok well here are some more pics, got home early from the 9-5er, here we go
So you all have seen the rest of the deal. This pics is were the cap and blocks will go, maybe the component X-overs aswell not sure yet.
















For the fuse holder up front we went with a ANL style fuse n holder
here is the holder as is right now, just chillin in the air.








Here is the template for the mounting plate








Here is the template underneith the holder. It will be made out out steel then painted black to match the engine bay. also there will be two tabs on the bottom side to were they will get screwed into the body for mounting.








Next is the False Floor.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

looks like you need to invest in a pneumatic nailer


----------



## Alkyoneus (Apr 1, 2002)

looking good! need pics of false floor!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Alkyoneus)*

Got some pics for you guy.
enjoy.
























































































































got some more coming tomorrow hopefully


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*

nice work man....lots of ideas right here for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i am wondering if my 2 polk dnx 10 inchers will fit in the spare tire well of my a3 golf?
any ideas?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

measure the tirer well and im me with the dimension the lowest point but the widest poiint, the height and width, ill tell you then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or take a pic


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*

ok...i can do that....thks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

damn. had to make some changes in the power/cap box


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*

what happened man?


----------



## Jid (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Nice work Man! I have a mk 2 for you to work on


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jid* »_Nice work Man! I have a mk 2 for you to work on









BRING IT!








Here got some more work done forgot to run the bass control knob when i wired the car







, had to pull it back apart today







. then went ahead and wired up the amps, take a look.








Here is the changes i did to the power/cap box








Cutting out the holes for the wires for the amps.
































Sorry for the dark pic but its the wire from the trunk light for the LED lighting, i just tapped into the light wires and left it disconected from the light. then ran it to a relay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Getting closer to completion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you can get an idea of what goes were now








now to start on the false floor










_Modified by funkysole at 10:23 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_BRING IT!








Here got some more work done forgot to run the bass control knob when i wired the car







, had to pull it back apart today







. then went ahead and wired up the amps, take a look.








Here is the changes i did to the power/cap box








Cutting out the holes for the wires for the amps.
































Sorry for the dark pic but its the wire from the trunk light for the LED lighting, i just tapped into the light wires and left it disconected from the light. then ran it to a relay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Getting closer to completion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you can get an idea of what goes were now








now to start on the false floor









_Modified by funkysole at 10:23 PM 4-7-2005_


i cant thank u enough for putting up with me


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (der uber d0rk)*

nice.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (CPISH)*

Well got some more done check it!
























Tomorrow is the other half http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dvs_b21 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Wow comming along great. I am doing a flase floor setup right now, but my box is fiberglass and it is taking a long time to try to get this fiberglass right. Me and my stupid ideas. I had to go and make my box round just to make things 10 times more complicated.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (dvs_b21)*

due to the onwers request i can not show the material of the floor finish








TOP SECRET
CIA, FBI stuff


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_due to the onwers request i can not show the material of the floor finish








TOP SECRET
CIA, FBI stuff









too late, i saw it!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

Saw what? you didnt see nothin KID! go back to eating your teddy grahms








here is an update
















if the owner lets me, i have a bunch more pics of the floor finish i can post. but i will let theat up to him to decide. i will post more on the wiring of the car and crossovers and what not. when i get to them later this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

I bet it's gonna be suede


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technicalwonder* »_I bet it's gonna be suede









no way dood, carpet


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (der uber d0rk)*

no way valure bright green w/ yellow piping


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (der uber d0rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der uber d0rk* »_no way dood, carpet

doood shag carpet!!


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Jester.02Gti* »_doood shag carpet!!










my mom says im not:
a) not metal enough for shag carpet
b) not pimp enough


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

I love that shag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

let me guess..red cf vinyl and finish it off with plexiglass.??


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (KietLander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KietLander* »_let me guess..red cf vinyl and finish it off with plexiglass.??

lol


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

lol most people i see on the west coast have been using that. i think it looks silly. i say cover it in matching carpet with plexiglass and call it a day


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (KietLander)*

naw this finifh will be tight. varad hyper led lighting red/white with lexan or plexi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

Why not unscrew the side trim from the Polk amps and have them flush with each other making it look like one bigass amp? That's one reason why those gray side pieces are removable. Not sure if you knew about that. Looks good.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (erobinson)*

I vote for zebra skin.
Did you guys see the post on the MK3 forums a while back about someone asking what to cover his box with? He was kidding around, but some of the answers were classic! **** like shelaced playboy covers, wrapping paper, lizard skin, pennies etc.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Zoso)*

Are you serious? you can remove the side peices? i didnt know that. I think that would look sick, i still might be able to do that, thanks homie.
here are some more pics
























































Damn power went out before i got home today, so i only could do a litmited amount of work.


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_Are you serious? you can remove the side peices? i didnt know that. I think that would look sick, i still might be able to do that, thanks homie.


Yep, no prob. Should look good.


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

cant wait til its all done. u do great work btw. ur measurments ur cuts everything top notch work. he is lucky he found a guy that does good work and plays alot attention to detail. i mean if i was doin that it wouldnt half as nice nore would it take the same time. goood job so far.


----------



## honesttussey (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (KietLander)*

Looks sweet man! nice car ninja







I also got your name in case I have question about the audio install I'm about to do! hehe


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*

very nice man


----------



## ForumEclipse (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (funkysole)*

awesome set up, looks great so far.
im gettin some polk dbs myself soon, wish i had the skill/money to put in a set up like that ^_^


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (der uber d0rk)*

damn i need to hit up the engine deatilers with the QUICKNESS


----------



## 1sikgrl (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
Damn power went out before i got home today, so i only could do a litmited amount of work.









Do you believe this guy? Working on the car, even when the power is out at his house til after 10pm?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (1sikgrl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgrl* »_
Do you believe this guy? Working on the car, even when the power is out at his house til after 10pm?









power was restored at 12AM!!!!!








sucsk a ss 
well of to work i go on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

ok got a little bit more done. Started to glue the box together and screw all the screws in, need to make a trip to the hardware store for more screws im out. but here we go go the x-overs taken care of.
ok first off, what do you think about the amps? leave them as they are or, like this with no end peicies between the amps, or with one endpeice between the amps? what do you think?
























































































thats it for today







tomorrow will have much much more done, hopefully start wiring the amps and all the leds


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

Can the amps be butted more closely to each other in the setup with both end pieces removed, or are they as close as they can get as they are in the picture? I really thought they could get completely flush. If not, I say one end piece. If so, no end pieces. Looks good.


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (erobinson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erobinson* »_Can the amps be butted more closely to each other in the setup with both end pieces removed, or are they as close as they can get as they are in the picture? I really thought they could get completely flush. If not, I say one end piece. If so, no end pieces. Looks good.

Same here


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

i would have to agree with the guys here. no end pieces looks amazing.
then again, you could probably take a dump in place of those amps and it will look better than my install ever could. lol


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

well here is what i just found out. thats it, the amps are as close as the will get to eachother, due to the thin sheet plate that is covering the underneith of the amp. Remove it? Yeah then i remove the entire undercover of the amp along with losing the from mounting hole for the amp. here take a look for your self.
there is a little lip due to the sheet cover that wraps from underneith of the amp, it covers the underside of the amp and has the 2 from mounting holes for the amp all in one peice
























Here is the gap, it is caused by those cover peices that wrap around and up from the bottom of the amp
















So, leave it is with 2 end peices, or one end peice, or should i still rock the no end peices?







? im not going to cut the side parts of the covers off either, thats the only way i would see the amp meeting up with each other with no gap.


_Modified by funkysole at 6:57 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## TR04gli (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
So, leave it is with 2 end peices, or one end peice, or should i still rock the no end peices?







? im not going to cut the side parts of the covers off either, thats the only way i would see the amp meeting up with each other with no gap.



I'd do 1 end piece in that case, I though that picture looked the best. It had a nice balance to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

lookin good...


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

That's really too bad, what was Polk thinking there? Yea, do one end piece then. Definitely looks better than two to me.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (erobinson)*

one peice it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks guys


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

one end piece looks hot.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (mtltdi)*

some more to tease you guys
















































still working on it as i post


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*

wats da shiny stuff?


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*









I've done that plenty of times while working at a stereo shop, but I've started using binding posts now. Easier to seal, wires are removable etc.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (der uber d0rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der uber d0rk* »_wats da shiny stuff?

fibergalss resin KID! make it look a little bit more shinny when painted


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_fibergalss resin KID! make it look a little bit more shinny when painted










i do liek the blang


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (der uber d0rk)*

i bet you do, here are some more pics, im calling it a night, im off the Crown & Anchor for some NEWCASTLES








































Now you see the wires








Now you don't
















Decided to do the one end peice, check it out.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

:subscribing::


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*

ahh man what happend to my rolling


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

man hurry! im like dieing waiting for u to finish. this is one SICK ASS install. maybe simple for u but looks great from where im sitting. too bad u live ALLLL the way on the west coast. god i miss my HB.


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (KietLander)*

Wow.. It's coming along great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

i wanna see the final product sooooo bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (VDUBRACER187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBRACER187* »_i wanna see the final product sooooo bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hell yeah


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

woot


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (der uber d0rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der uber d0rk* »_woot

shut up you dork


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

not a good day peeps







. got the cap after it was delivered to the wrong place. DMAN UPS







then come home to find that i had to modify the power box again. god D**** next time i wait till i have evrything in hand







. o well made some other prgogress instead today check it out.
so yesterday i glasssed all the peices for the sub area, and today i sanded them all and painted them, still need to paint the box but the rest are painted and cleared.
















then i spent about 5 minutes figuring out this mounting bracket for the leds.
who would of ever thought of zip ties as brackets
































tomorrow it will be the last coat on the box and then clear, then final assembly of the box installed in the car and mounted for good. and also fitting the cap and start the final wiring, hopefullyi can have it fired up by night fall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (der uber d0rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der uber d0rk* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u








i think thats the sign for me to run


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

lol.....watch out for your cornhole man....lmao


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_lol.....watch out for your cornhole man....lmao

i know huh, i just got a call from sunny, saying if i needed help tonight on the car. im kinda scared to say yes


----------



## onibakushinka (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
i know huh, i just got a call from sunny, saying if i needed help tonight on the car. im kinda scared to say yes









my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif is sad


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (onibakushinka)*

some more pics. finally got the cap to sit in place and fit into the setup without heavy modification needed.








































































tomorrow the finish of the power bax, and wiring of the car shooting for a finish date of tomorrow night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

lookin real good man
keep those pics coming
i was wondering if your offer was still good to calculate the box i could put in my MK3 golf?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (oopseyesharted)*

bang! here are some more.
























































i decided to use a different brand of distribution block, the EFX ones wouldnt work witht the way the wiring needed to go, so i used lightning audio ones. still agu fuses. worked out better this way i thnk.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (oopseyesharted)*

BOOM BOOM BOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM!
It's Aliiiiiive....
i just fired it up, and man does this thing pound for 2 10's @ 2OHMS








but the highs will make you defff








peace out back to the floor finish


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

i sense an overwhelming warmth comming from my pants


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (GTIce)*

these 2 10's wit way harder then my the 3jl10w6's. and i built both of them


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_these 2 10's wit way harder then my the 3jl10w6's. and i built both of them










pw3nd


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (Technicalwonder)*

well it's back the old drawing board for my system guys







. o well got the roll cage going in soon so will have to redo it then







taking a bit further this time with some fiberglass work.
well here are some of the final pictures before the floor goes on.








































































































he took the car, will be back next weekend for me to touch up some stuff, and put the floor in


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (j.Connor)*

hahahahahahaha bling bling








damn white led went out







i was like WTF! owell need to order a new i guess. busting out the router toorrow to finish the floor


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_hahahahahahaha bling bling








damn white led went out







i was like WTF! owell need to order a new i guess. busting out the router toorrow to finish the floor










it turned back on tonite lol


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (marcopolo)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (der uber d0rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der uber d0rk* »_

it turned back on tonite lol









are you kidding me? WTF!!!!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

man that looks cool....cant wait to see the finished floor


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
are you kidding me? WTF!!!!

maybe loose wire?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (KietLander)*

nope soldered all the leds to the main wire, just that one acts up.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_nope soldered all the leds to the main wire, just that one acts up.









that one is probably related to my ex girlfriend...lol
she acted up all the time too....so do what i did throw her away and get a new one. LMAO


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
that one is probably related to my ex girlfriend...lol
she acted up all the time too....so do what i did throw her away and get a new one. LMAO

BLLHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA







thats great.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
BLLHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA







thats great.


thank you thank you
I'm here all week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_

thank you thank you
I'm here all week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









HAHAHA damn ur ex too...i think mine and urs knew eachother..lol ur sh it was funny though


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (KietLander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KietLander* »_
HAHAHA damn ur ex too...i think mine and urs knew eachother..lol ur sh it was funny though

well she gave me alot of material to make fun of her with....she was a complete turd.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
give up some more pics of this project....lol


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (oopseyesharted)*

man hurry up I want to see this thing finished!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (Pifiu)*

damn routing. gotta set up guides and what not for the offical routing, then i can remove the guides. it's a PIMA!!!







, but damn it looks good


----------



## dvs_b21 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

Lets see some update pictures. you are doing some owrk on it and everyone is interested in seeing the process so come stop holding out.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (dvs_b21)*

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (TickTack)*

got the car comin back today to do some touch ups to it, make sure the floor fits then gotta finifh the floor off.


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm planning on doing some 'experimental' work in my truck just for fun while the interior's pulled apart.... got some good ideas, i must say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*

specs at bottom. a BIG tank you to Sevan aka funkysole on the tex for building this damn thing in my hatch! mad love man! This guy is awsome! dont sleep on him deeeeeeyum! and thank you to hman and eurocabi for directing me towards him! 
































check it rockin the spike centers yo!








*Specs* 
Kenwood KDC-MP922 unit, soon to be a screen so i can watch *** pr0n
Polk Momo C500.1 Mono Block Amp
Polk Momo C400.2 4/3/2 Channel Amp
Polk Momo db6500 Mids/Highs x 2
Polk Momo MM104 10 inch Subs x 2
Some Digital Display 2 Farad Cap


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm sorry but I have to say that I do not like that look. I think that light colored wood does not go with anything in that car, but to each his own.
Matt


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (mpetro)*

o snap. now i can post the rest of the build on the floor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . looks good sunny, how many coats is that? i would apply the hole can if i was you







make it shiny as a mofo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will post the rest of the build by tonight
and its a audio power 2.4farad digital read cap


_Modified by funkysole at 6:28 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

here are the rest of the build pics. as you can see the rotor was used and the finished off with a nice radius on all the 90degree edges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , then finished with some lexan
























































Before the cut back








after the cut back








Note: do cut back before routing all edges,






















did a fit test before routing the x-over area
















route it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are all the areas routed then rounded off
















no lexan yet on the amps, x-over area or power are.
















Look at the fir on the back oem plastic panel
















here is the lexan installed
















The floor all done awaiting clear.
































The here it is with clear
























now time for some cold







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the end








p.s. ninja, please take some shots of the x-over area and the power area please and send them to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

It's a beauty







But a few things which I would have perhaps changed. First since the lexan is mounted on the bottom of the floor it will create pockets with the false floor (anyone getting my point) which will be a pita to clean. I would have mounted the lexan flush with the floor. And... well I guess that was it







But massive quality in detailing that ish






















ps. At least Ninja got something right in the en... his bumper sticker


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

wow...just..wow.


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

looks greats...finally its finished i have been waiting forever. BUT one question ....is the wood finish like a new craze? i mean dont get me wrong...ur install is the SH IT...but i dont see how the wood finish goes with the car... im confused. y did u choose the wood over a color that would go along with the car...IM LOST>...


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technicalwonder* »_It's a beauty







But a few things which I would have perhaps changed. First since the lexan is mounted on the bottom of the floor it will create pockets with the false floor (anyone getting my point) which will be a pita to clean. I would have mounted the lexan flush with the floor. And... well I guess that was it







But massive quality in detailing that ish






















ps. At least Ninja got something right in the en... his bumper sticker









if i mounted the lexan flush with the floor, then how could i of have rounded the edges off? plus, once the floor is cleared, it will be very easy to clean the lexan.

_Quote, originally posted by *KietLander* »_looks greats...finally its finished i have been waiting forever. BUT one question ....is the wood finish like a new craze? i mean don't get me wrong...ur install is the SH IT...but i don't see how the wood finish goes with the car... im confused. y did u choose the wood over a color that would go along with the car...IM LOST>...

The finish was actually the owners idea, not mine. I do what the Customer wants. i personally thing it looks bitchen, but that's me. as for the clear, the owner is finishing that part of the install off, as much as i would of liked to do it, he requested it. we tried to get as close to bamboo as possible but he told me this after i had bought the wood. I guess the wood finish is a new thing. i personally like it over painted finish or even a upholstered finish. I finished up a Toyota celica a few months ago, and I finished it in carbon fiber. Now that looked awesome. It's a new type of finish, just something new










_Modified by funkysole at 8:08 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

i think its a BIG CONTRAST in colors...i mean u have red/black in/on the car. then u have red and white leds. and AND BOOM WOOD trunk...


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (KietLander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KietLander* »_i think its a BIG CONTRAST in colors...i mean u have red/black in/on the car. then u have red and white leds. and AND BOOM WOOD trunk...

you have a point, a cherry wood finish would actually help that alot, and IMO it would look b!tch!n!


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

yes...red or if u could...a black woood finish...but a BLACK CERRY finish..OMG that would be hot..


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (KietLander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KietLander* »_yes...red or if u could...a black woood finish...but a BLACK CERRY finish..OMG that would be hot..

that would be totally hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

You could have worked something out..







But anyways it looks tight mad skillz


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

The implementation is great but I personally think the overlay would intergrate better with the interior wrapped in vinyl or painted. Better yet staining the wood darker would be awsome and classy as well. Still a great job and obviously the look you wanted.
*edit:* I guess I could have just said x2 to what everybody else said. I posted 1rst and read later.


_Modified by 02GTI-VR6-same1 at 2:38 PM 4-26-2005_


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der uber d0rk* »_
this was the whole point.
why would i do something to please u peons 
in all seriousness, yes things need to flow. lines for example. u shave a car, u lose lines. u boser a car, u lose porption (on jettas at least).
if u know me, i always like to do things out of the norm (im always the loud one ). The stereo setup is something i did to TOTALLY CONTRAST THE CAR. If you think that i did not knwo what i was getting myself into, then you are very wrong . Ive learned from previous mistakes a while back and take alot of time when it comes to mods (i.e. the hood notch). Its hard for one person to revolutionize something, but hopefully with this, some people will begin to learn to respect the people behind the cars, not the car itsself. with out the people who build, imagine or come up with new ideas, there is no culture. Yeah its damn wierd looking. good. with this thread in hand, my #2 goal in car tuning has been accomplished. i joke around alot and stuff, but believe it or not, there is a little more to the ninja . Alot of people dismiss "car tuning" as a culture. They are so wrong, so damn wrong. they say you cant take cars seriously in life", sure u can. ESPECIALLY the VW scene, and the one i am lucky to be in, the socal scene. Socal has always beeen revolutionizing the car tuning scene. Thanks to huge industry support local to us, just about every single tuning style available at hand, we are able to open eyes around the world. 
And yes, i tune cars for culture. not for the people, not for myself. If i can open someones eyes and have them improve on something, then im oen damn lucky person.

thank you all 
Modified by der uber d0rk at 10:23 PM 4-25-2005


cliffnotes. i dont want things to be perfect. a tuned car should be a reflection of the owner..and im one wierd muthaf**ka


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (der uber d0rk)*

I feel sorry for all holes you now have in your car


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (Bruce_M)*

either the holes or the rattling of the stereo, i think the body will live


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (der uber d0rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der uber d0rk* »_
cliffnotes. i dont want things to be perfect. a tuned car should be a reflection of the owner..and im one wierd muthaf**ka

i know u wanna be different i was just adding my 2 cents. sorry if i offended u. but yeah it looks great.


----------



## der uber d0rk (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (KietLander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KietLander* »_i know u wanna be different i was just adding my 2 cents. sorry if i offended u. but yeah it looks great. 

no way man! i never expect people to dig what i like! even if i wanted to hate on u, im hating on the interweb represenation of u which is lame. im in it for the people!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (der uber d0rk)*

hey dork,
dont worry man. just keep that system around till you get old and you will never have to worry about gettin "wood" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_either the holes or the rattling of the stereo, i think the body will live









i was talking about all the screw holes in the car... there are much better ways to mount that stuff without screwing holes into the car


----------



## TR04gli (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (Bruce_M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruce_M* »_
i was talking about all the screw holes in the car... there are much better ways to mount that stuff without screwing holes into the car









I wish more people that installed stereo's thought like that Bruce. 
I sold my GTI to get my GLI, but vowed to do all my own stereo install work on this one after having taken the GTI to a shop, and specifically asking them in advance not to make any holes in my car yet coming back to find everything screwed into bare metal.


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: DUB-SPoRTS presents yet another DUB system. (Xanthazar)*

here is mine with NO screws in the car 


and another with no screws

and more


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

What is the red mesh material made out of? Metal?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (erobinson)*

Is there a big deal with screws and what not????







i don't see a big deal with them. Maybe if we are talking about a porche or farrari but other then that who cares unless then owner is some anal freak


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_Is there a big deal with screws and what not????







i don't see a big deal with them. Maybe if we are talking about a porche or farrari but other then that who cares unless then owner is some anal freak









i agree...its not like you are cutting out pieces of metal....


----------



## TR04gli (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_Is there a big deal with screws and what not????







i don't see a big deal with them. Maybe if we are talking about a porche or farrari but other then that who cares unless then owner is some anal freak









It depends. If you choose to look at an install done with a bunch of screws into metal, if you ever decide to remove it or change it for any reason you're left with a bunch of holes in the car. I'd prefer to be able to un-install my install, and not have anyone be able to look at the car and tell it was ever in there. Its a personal thing, and I probably deserve to be called an "anal freak







" for it. However, I get the impression that if I ever want to pay big $ to have an install done that way I can call the shop in Bruce's sig.









All that being said, I really like the pictures of the finished work in the install shown in this thread and I very much appreciate you taking the time to post all of them, it was a cool process to watch done from the viewpoint of someone who's never done an install like that. Thanks much for taking the time to take the pictures and post all of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Xanthazar at 6:39 AM 4-29-2005_


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Xanthazar)*

I have some holes in my floor from when I had a hidden hitch installed. I'm going to use those to attach my install-in-progress to the floor.
Slap a bit of undercoating or other kind of paint to any holes and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_Is there a big deal with screws and what not????







i don't see a big deal with them. Maybe if we are talking about a porche or farrari but other then that who cares unless then owner is some anal freak









you put holes in the car.. that will corrosion down the road. the holes in the car allow area's for moisture to enter the car and come in contact with bare metal. that cause's rust







that is BAD... 
so if that doesn't make sense it is no big deal.... it's not being anal, just smart
and yes the red grille is metal


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Bruce_M)*

Nice install Bruce M.
Here's one I did. Also NO screws, bolts or rivets! I used factory existing studs and brackets the secure the equipment in the Porsche.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

wow.very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

